# RCX Chicago August 6th, 2011



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

RCX is the country's largest and most dynamic event featuring RC cars, boats, planes, helicopters and die cast. Come check us out August 6, 2011 at the Odeum Expo Center in Chicago, IL. For more info about the upcoming show go to www.RCX.com​
With over 13 attractions already planned and more in the works, RCX
Chicago is going to be an event like no other!

Attractions include:

• Off-Road Dirt Track
• Extreme Outdoor Fly Arena
• Traxxas Off-Road “Try Me” Track
• Indoor Fly Arena
• Horizon Off-Road “Try Me” Track
• Horizon “Fly Me” Arena
• Rock Crawling Mountain
• Kyosho Dnano Track
• RC Drag Racing
• RC Tractor Pull
• Mini RC Car Racing & “Try Me” Track
• Asphalt Assault Race
• Bash-A-Palooza
• Monster Truck Demo






More information will be posted about this event in the coming weeks please check back to this thread often for updates!!!
If you have any questions about the show please contact me.








RCX is working with the American Red Cross on a Raffle for this show. I will be posting more information about this and where to buy tickets as I receive it. There will be all kinds of prizes from across the RC industry!!!​


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

There will be some Awesome Prizes Included with this!!!! Stay Tuned for more Info!!!​


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

WITH BIG NEWS, FORMULA DRIFT CHAMPION VAUGHN GITTIN, JR., JOINS RCX CHICAGO

-- Industry Veteran Will Offer Exclusive Thrill Rides for Lucky Fans –











CHICAGO (July 5, 2011) – Radio Control Expo (RCX), the nation’s ultimate radio control show, is pulling out all the stops as they today announce a special collaboration with Drifting Champion Vaughn Gittin, Jr., for the upcoming Chicago show. An industry veteran with 10 years of tire-smoking, trophy-winning experience, Vaughn Gittin, Jr., is the 2010 Formula Drift World Champion. He will be on-site at RCX Chicago working with a variety of events to interact with the fans. 

In addition to signing autographs, Gittin will host and judge the radio control (RC) drift competition while having some fun on the RC drift track with show attendees. His unmistakable Monster Energy Falken Tire Ford Mustang and full 53 foot transport trailer will also be on-site. For a few lucky fans, Gittin will provide the ultimate driving experience with one-on-one drift ride-alongs. This specialty thrill ride will only be available to a handful of randomly selected fans. Visit www.RCX.com for more information. 

“We are thrilled to have Vaughn Gittin, Jr., joining us for RCX in Chicago. He is always a huge hit with fans and we’ve got him lined up for a full schedule of events at the show,” said Louis DeFrancesco, RCX CEO. “RCX has always hosted interactive features, but with Gittin getting in on the action, we know fans will want to be right beside him.” 

Currently racing the 2011 Monster Energy Falken Tire Ford Mustang, Gittin boasts impressive street and track credibility. He is known best by his aggressive, foot-to-the-floor, big smoke driving style. In 2010, Vaughn earned his first Formula Drift Championship, becoming the second-ever Champion with a strictly-drifting background. Overall, he has earned multiple top finishes throughout his Formula Drift career. Being such a fierce competitor, Gittin is known as the only American to win a D1 Grand Prix event, not once, but twice. In 2005, Gittin stunned the world when he won the D1GP USA vs. Japan. In 2007, he brought America home the gold once more by winning the D1GP World Championship. 

For an action-packed day full of excitement and an opportunity to meet Vaughn Gittin, Jr., RCX Chicago will be at the Odeum Expo in Villa Park, Ill., on Saturday, August 6, 2011. Featuring high-flying radio control helicopters and planes, squealing race cars, interactive “try me” stations and an assortment of the radio control industry’s latest and greatest in technology and products, RCX Chicago is an event you don’t want to miss! 

With more exciting news on the horizon, RCX Chicago is poised to make an industry-wide announcement about a vast expansion in show sponsorships for the RCX program that will travel the country for 2011-2012 with featured stops planned in Long Beach, California and Orlando, Florida. For more information on Radio Control Expo and upcoming RCX events, visit www.RCX.com. 

For more information on Vaughn Gittin, Jr., visit him at www.vaughngittin.com, “Like” him on Facebook at www.Facebook.com/OfficialVaughnGittinJr, follow him on Twitter @VaughnGittinJr or check out video footage of him in action at www.YouTube.com/vgittin. 

About Radio Control Expo
The Radio Control Expo (RCX) is the country’s ultimate consumer event for radio control and diecast enthusiasts. Featuring the latest and greatest in radio control technology, the RCX showcases model airplanes, boats, cars, trucks and helicopters. Coming to Chicago’s Odeum Expo Center on August 6, 2011, from 10 a.m. to 8 p.m. General admission tickets can be purchased at the gate for $20 or in advance online for $15. Children under the age of 12 are free of admission with adult ticket purchase. $5 discount coupons will be available at participating locations. For more information or to learn more about other RCX events, visit the RCX official web site at www.RCX.com.

For media information, please contact Lauren Williams, DRIVEN Public Relations, 951-719-1040 or [email protected].


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

WITH INDUSTRY-WIDE SUPPORT, RADIO CONTROL EXPO CHICAGO ANNOUNCES SILVER & BRONZE SPONSORSHIPS FOR UPCOMING AUGUST SHOW

-- RC Industry’s Top Names – Horizon Hobby, Traxxas, Axial Racing, Team Tekin, 
Baja Modifiers, Al’s Hobby Shop, HPI Racing and NOS Energy Drinks- to Sponsor RC Excitement --

CHICAGO (July 7, 2011) – Radio Control Expo (RCX), the nation’s ultimate radio control (RC) show, is excited to announce the full sponsorship line-up for the upcoming RCX Chicago. As the biggest RC show in the country, the show’s silver sponsors are well-known industry favorites, including Horizon Hobby, Traxxas, Axial Racing, HPI Racing and NOS Energy Drinks, and guarantee to get everyone pumped up and ready to enjoy the show! With an extensive presence at RCX Chicago, attendees will be seeing everything these sponsors have to offer with exhilarating stunt demonstrations and high-flying aerobatic tricks. Joining RCX Chicago as bronze category sponsors, Team Tekin, Baja Modifiers and locally owned Al’s Hobby Shop will also host a variety of can’t miss RC events. To be held at the Odeum Expo Center in Villa Park, Ill., on Saturday, August 6, 2011, the new sponsors are both locally and nationally known radio control experts. These RC aficionados will be among many exhibitors to showcase their extensive product lines, host personalized demonstrations and encourage hands-on interaction for the thousands of expected RC fans attending. With hundreds of RC cars, trucks, planes, helicopters and more on-site, RCX Chicago is a RC fan’s paradise! 

“RCX is the prime location for everything RC and to have these companies with as much passion as we have for RC sponsoring this event, it’s sure to be full of excitement and RC fun,” said Louis DeFrancesco, RCX CEO. “They are going to have exclusive opportunities to take full advantage of the venue and products. We are grateful to have their support for RCX Chicago and are excited to see how they will trill and excite RC fans!” 

RCX Chicago has brought in some top names in the radio control world to host an epic show. Illinois-based Horizon Hobby will offer a large showcase of attractions with a full size cage for RC helicopter trials, interactive “try me” racetracks, flight simulators and professional demonstrations. Traxxas will surprise and excite attendees with a dirt “try me” track, offering another interactive element for the show and Axial Racing will be presenting the Rock Crawl Mountain for the fans to enjoy. 

Bronze Sponsor Team Tekin, known as RC industry pioneers to the electronic speed controller, will be hosting demo tracks for an assortment of races throughout the entire show. Baja Modifiers will be showcasing a massive HPI 5B and radio control aftermarket mobile-style hobby shop. They will also be debuting on-site live product demonstrations featuring their micro sprint car conversions for baja-to-sprint cars alterations. Local favorite and family-owned Al’s Hobby Shop will have an extensive showcase of their RC products on display and available for purchase both on-site at RCX and at their local store, less than three miles away, for those exclusive and limited edition RC favorites.


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Print this out and bring it with you for $5 off at the show!!!


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

RCX/World Motor Sports Breast Cancer Foundation Fundraiser Major Prize #1
This is nearly a $4000 prize package!











Prize Package Consists of:

Baja Modifiers: HPI Baja 5SC 1/5th Scale Truck

TGN/LSN: Easy Grab Carb Needle, Billet Carbon Gas Cap, DT1 Tripple Flow Air Filter, TGN Track Pipe Nickle Finnish
Team Chase: Axle boot Protectors, Carb Diaphram Filter, Rear Shock Tower Supports
Woodster Lidz: Woodster Wide Body
Thunder Designs: Custom Wrap on Woodster body
DDM: Dominator V2 Pipe Chrome
Igloo Racing Products: Front Bumpers and Chassis Brace
Vertigo Performance: 17T Hex Drive Pinion Gear, 18T hex Drive Pinion Gear, 9mm Rear Axle Extenders, Adjustable Clipless Front Axle Extenders, Hex Drive Clutch Bell, Vented Clutch Carrier/Cover, Vertigo T-Shirt, Tripple Brake with Alum Caliper, Tranny Imput Shaft Carrier Alum
DarkSoul Racing: Spring Adjuster Nuts, Spring Perchs, Servo Saver Alum
Turtle Racing Products: Front and Rear Alum Shock Towers
FullForce RC: Fuel Line Kit, Sway Bar Mounts, Servo Clamp Set, Bearing Set
RCP: TT Wide Body
CraftWerks-RC: TT Wing Nuts, Billet Spur Gear Carrier, Tail Lights, Billit Body Pins
Kraken RC: Ti Shock Shafts
Outerwears: Custom Printed Shock Covers, Air Filter Pre-Filter, Pullstart Filter
Dog Pile Racing: $100 Gift Certificate
Hostile Racing Products: Set of 4 Tires, 2 Spur Gears 56t and 57t

Huge Thank You to all of these Great Companies for Sponsoring the RCX Chicago World Motor Sports Breast Cancer Foundation Fundraiser!!!!!! 

To be entered into the RCX Special Giveaway occurring at RCX Chicago on August 6th simply make a finanical donation the World Motor Sports Breast Cancer Foundation. This can be done Live at the Show at the Foundations booth or through the Air Age Media Store http://www.airagestore.com/rcx-donation.html.

For Every $5 you donate RCX will give you 1 entry into the Special Drawing. Donate $20 get 4 chances!!!

This is the first of many Special Giveaway prizes to be listed, check back often for more updates and prizes!!!!
Drawing to occur around 6:30pm August 6th at the RCX EXPO


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Huge Thank you to the guys at RC4WD for this prize!!

www.RC4WD.com

To be entered into the RCX Special Giveaway occurring at RCX Chicago on August 6th simply make a finanical donation the World Motor Sports Breast Cancer Foundation. This can be done Live at the Show at the Foundations booth or through the Air Age Media Store http://www.airagestore.com/rcx-donation.html.

For Every $5 you donate RCX will give you 1 entry into the Special Drawing. Donate $20 get 4 chances!!!

This is the second of many Special Giveaway prizes to be listed, check back often for more updates and prizes!!!!
Drawing to occur around 6:30pm August 6th at the RCX EXPO


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Major Prizes #3 and #4 











Huge Thanks to Venom for Donating a 1/4 scale VMX450 Motorcycle!
http://www.venom-group.com










Huge thanks to Team Tekin for donating a Motor and ESC of winners choice!


To be entered into the RCX Special Giveaway occurring at RCX Chicago on August 6th simply make a finanical donation the World Motor Sports Breast Cancer Foundation. This can be done Live at the Show at the Foundations booth or through the Air Age Media Store http://www.airagestore.com/rcx-donation.html.

For Every $5 you donate RCX will give you 1 entry into the Special Drawing. Donate $20 get 4 chances!!!


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Huge thanks to all these great companies for donating prizes!!!

To be entered into the RCX Special Giveaway occurring at RCX Chicago on August 6th simply make a financial donation the World Motor Sports Breast Cancer Foundation. This can be done Live at the Show at the Foundations booth or through the Air Age Media Store http://www.airagestore.com/rcx-donation.html.

For Every $5 you donate RCX will give you 1 entry into the Special Drawing. Donate $20 get 4 chances!!!
Check back often for more updates and prizes!!!!
Drawing to occur around 6:30pm August 6th at the RCX EXPO


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Huge Thanks to all the great companies that donated products for the RCX fundraiser!!

To be entered into the RCX Special Giveaway occurring at RCX Chicago on August 6th simply make a financial donation the World Motor Sports Breast Cancer Foundation. This can be done Live at the Show at the Foundations booth or through the Air Age Media Store http://www.airagestore.com/rcx-donation.html.

For Every $5 you donate RCX will give you 1 entry into the Special Drawing. Donate $20 get 4 chances!!!

Check back often for more updates and prizes!!!!
Drawing to occur around 6:30pm August 6th at the RCX EXPO


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Huge Thanks to www.code3cars.com for donating a $100 Gift Certificate!!!

To be entered into the RCX Special Giveaway occurring at RCX Chicago on August 6th simply make a financial donation the World Motor Sports Breast Cancer Foundation. This can be done Live at the Show at the Foundations booth or through the Air Age Media Store http://www.airagestore.com/rcx-donation.html.

For Every $5 you donate RCX will give you 1 entry into the Special Drawing. Donate $20 get 4 chances!!!

Check back often for more updates and prizes!!!!
Drawing to occur around 6:30pm August 6th at the RCX EXPO


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

If anyone is into Drifting this event has lots of space available yet. $500 in cash prizes.


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

One week left to enter online for the Giveaway at RCX . Next Friday August 5th is the cutoff date. The odds of winning something in this Drawing are extremely good.
To make an online donation and be entered into the drawing please goto http://www.airagestore.com/rcx-donation.html Donations start at $5 per entry into the drawing, donate $20 get 4 entries.
Please note if you are attending the show you can make your donation in person at the World Motor Sports Breast Cancer Foundation booth up until the drawing time of 6:30pm.
NEED NOT BE PRESENT TO WIN!

Thanks and Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

To be entered into the RCX Special Giveaway occurring at RCX Chicago on August 6th simply make a financial donation the World Motor Sports Breast Cancer Foundation. This can be done Live at the Show at the Foundations booth or through the Air Age Media Store http://www.airagestore.com/rcx-donation.html.

For Every $5 you donate RCX will give you 1 entry into the Special Drawing. Donate $20 get 4 chances!!!

Check back often for more updates and prizes!!!!
Drawing to occur around 6:30pm August 6th at the RCX EXPO

Become an RCX Facebook Fan http://www.facebook.com/RCExpo


----------



## kguyaustin6324 (Jul 11, 2008)

cant wait for the show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!got my tickets already


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

And another prize!!











To be entered into the RCX Special Giveaway occurring at RCX Chicago on August 6th simply make a financial donation the World Motor Sports Breast Cancer Foundation. This can be done Live at the Show at the Foundations booth or through the Air Age Media Store http://www.airagestore.com/rcx-donation.html.

For Every $5 you donate RCX will give you 1 entry into the Special Drawing. Donate $20 get 4 chances!!!

Check back often for more updates!!!
Drawing to occur around 6:30pm August 6th at the RCX EXPO

You have until August 5th to make an online donation after that date donations will only be accepted live at the show. Don't wait to get in on this the odds of winning are going to be very very good!!!!


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Final Prizes, 50 in all with a value of just under $13,000. WOW! 










To be entered into the RCX Special Giveaway occurring at RCX Chicago on August 6th simply make a financial donation the World Motor Sports Breast Cancer Foundation. This can be done Live at the Show at the Foundations booth or online through the Air Age Media Store. For Every $5 you donate RCX will give you 1 entry into the Special Drawing. Donate $20 get 4 chances!!!
www.rcx.com and follow the link to get entered into the Drawing.

Drawing to occur around 6:30pm August 6th at the RCX EXPO

You have until August 5th to make an online donation after that date donations will only be accepted live at the show. Don't wait to get in on this the odds of winning are going to be very very good!!!!


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

RCX has really come together Nicely for the Chicago show. 
21 Unique Attractions, RC Racing of all types, Try Me Tracks, Demos, Displays, DJ B Cool, Vaughn Gittin Jr
50 RC prizes as part of the World Motor Sports Breast Cancer Foundation Giveaway worth nearly $13,000
$500 in cash up for grabs in the Drift Competition
$500 in prizes to some Lucky RCX Attendees compliments of Sunshine Systems
Numerous Prizes awarded to Race competion Winners.
RPM Event Series fullsize Tuner Car show and picnic.

Don't forget you can save $5 by purchasing tickets online at www.rcx.com.

Friday is the deadline to get an online entry into the fundraiser Giveaway. Donations at the show will be accepted up until the drawing around 6:30pm Saturday. If you can't attend the show and want to get into the fundraiser drawing goto www.rcx.com and follow the links to the Donate page. You don't need to be present to Win! 

We look forward to seeing you all this weekend!!!!!
Thanks


----------

